
10 cool Safari Extensions worth installing - jaybol
http://www.edibleapple.com/10-cool-safari-extensions-worth-installing/
======
cabacon
There's the chrome adblock extension that is safari-enabled now too:
[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepj...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/gighmmpiobklfepjocnamgkkbiglidom)

It doesn't look like there's a binary you can just install yet, but if you
grab a (free) Safari Extension Developer certificate from
<http://developer.apple.com/safari/> you can build/install it yourself. It
seems nicer than the old SIMBL adblock stuff, and will presumably be kept
fresh because it's used by Chrome users too.

I'm still looking for a "keyword in location bar -> expand an URL" extension.
E.g., typing "wiki foobar" in the location bar expands it to
"<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/foobar> automatically. Is there one of those
for Safari 5 yet?

~~~
logic
<http://safariadblock.com/>

He packaged it up when he got back from WWDC.

------
libin
I've just ported OnePage from Chrome to Safari, give it a try here:

[http://blog.libinpan.com/SafariExtensions/HackerNews/HackerN...](http://blog.libinpan.com/SafariExtensions/HackerNews/HackerNews.safariextz)

<http://j.mp/hn4safari>

Hope you will like it. Thanks!

------
pietrofmaggi
Sadly Safari 5 inhibits SafariTabs which is a SIMBL based plugin
(<http://stuconnolly.com/projects/safaritabs/>).

Any idea on how a similar feature can be made available on Safari 5 (which I
love for his "reader" feature).

(edited for grammar)

~~~
skymt
It doesn't look possible right now. I've looked through the extension docs
([http://developer.apple.com/safari/library/documentation/Tool...](http://developer.apple.com/safari/library/documentation/Tools/Conceptual/SafariExtensionGuide/)),
and the overall architecture is very similar to Chrome's. Safari extensions
are essentially user scripts with a limited API for access to the UI and user
data; if Apple doesn't provide an API hook for a given UI feature, the
extension can't touch it. SafariTabs would be possible to implement if Safari
fired events when tabs and windows are closed, but it currently doesn't.

------
marknutter
Are Safari extensions starting to increase dramatically in number now? If so
is it because of Safari 5?

~~~
roryokane
Safari 5 actually introduced support for extensions. They were not possible
before. What was possible before were plug-ins, but they were and are
unsupported by Apple, and required coding in Objective-C instead of HTML and
JavaScript, which more people know.

------
Kilimanjaro
Can i use extensions in webkit nightly or just safari 5?

Cool extensions btw, love the gmail checker.

~~~
sirn
WebKit Nightly is only a wrapper to make Safari use newer build of WebKit, you
still need Safari 5 installed for extensions.

